# Happy Birthday Old Man Mike1950



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Friday was sons birthday and today is the 's- we call this weekend old man young man. I () am smoking ribs.



Happy Birthday Mike! How come it doesn't show up on today's birthdays did you remove it from your profile? 


Anyway happy birthday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Happy Birthday Mike! How come it doesn't show up on today's birthdays did you remove it from your profile?
> 
> 
> Anyway happy birthday.




I do not know- thanks though buddy- have a good labor day weekend!!!! I will be laborin at eatin ribs and enjoying family.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy birthday @Mike1950 !

When are the ribs gonna be done?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 31, 2014)

I just wanted to give Mike a happy birthday but if everyone goes in order here this thread will be less confusing for Allan. 

Sometimes threads get way off track and that might not be helpful for a new guy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

Mike you did not have your b'day filled in. I did so but that add-on only looks at the database once a day at 00:00:01 so it will not show again until next year. I am rebuilding the database but that takes a long time and not sure it will work. Anyway that was why - you were trying to hide the fact that you are a year  er - can't fool me.

@Mike1950

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy birthday Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mike! Hope you have a great one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy birthday! !!!!! @Mike1950

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike you did not have your b'day filled in. I did so but that add-on only looks at the database once a day at 00:00:01 so it will not show again until next year. I am rebuilding the database but that takes a long time and not sure it will work. Anyway that was why - you were trying to hide the fact that you are a year  er - can't fool me.
> 
> @Mike1950




thanks buddy- At this point you do not worry about the years- It is the decades that  become the problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!!! Have a great one!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy birthday Mike! Hope you have a good one and the ribs turn out great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 31, 2014)

happy birthday you ol drywaller

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> happy birthday you ol drywaller



:OMG: Damn plumbers.....................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks guys- Should have known our fearless texican irish leader would zero in on that post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy birthday! May it be filled with sawdust and good food!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2014)

Mmmm.... Ribs! Happy birthday, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 31, 2014)

Have a great Birthday Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Mike. I hope you had yourself a great day. If you didn't have a great day, don't worry. At your age, you won't remember it in 5 minutes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brown down (Sep 1, 2014)

happy belated bday buddy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy birthday. Now I wonder though should we all send him an exotic? We know he has the nicest domestics available already.


----------

